# IAF plans radical new air attack program



## a_majoor (29 Oct 2013)

Finding and prosecuting targets 10X faster than today is a pretty radical notion. The issues in finding targets and discrimination between targets and non combatents in close or complex terrain are difficult enough already, upping the speed by an order of magnitude will be very challenging. It is also worth wondering how, exactly, the IAF plans to deal with the more advanced AA systems that many potential opponents are getting from Russia?

http://www.defensenews.com/article/20131027/DEFREG04/310270010/Israel-Air-Force-Plan-Shoots-10-Fold-Boost-Bombs-Target?odyssey=mod_sectionstories



> *Israel Air Force Plan Shoots for 10-Fold Boost in Bombs on Target*
> Oct. 27, 2013 - 03:45AM   |   By BARBARA OPALL-ROME   |   Comments
> 
> RAMAT DAVID AIR BASE, ISRAEL — The Israel Air Force (IAF) is revamping headquarters staff, planning procedures and air operations to support a 10-fold increase in the number of targets it can detect and destroy, the Air Force’s chief of air operations said.
> ...


----------

